# Elmo has passed away



## Elmosmum (Jan 1, 2019)

:sad8::sad8:hello everyone
Just to you know Elmo passed away today. He died about 5pm in my Mums arms. They did everything they could but it was too late. 
I'm heartbroken and devastated beyond belief. So is my Mum and our family.
He has gone to rainbow bridge.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss...there are truly no words to ease your heartache and pain right now. I know Elmo took a large piece of your heart with him. Please know you will be in my prayers.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry about Elmo. Please try and remember the 'good' times you had with him. Know that you did what you could, and his age was against him in having major surgery. Again, so sorry. Keep in touch, we all understand what you're going through.


----------

